# stage 1 und 2 tar ball

## JnZn558

hallo,

   ich habe diese install-amd64-minimal-20110714.iso genommen, ich wollte mal mit stage 1 und 2 testen, hab aber in mirror die tarball fuer amd64 nicht gefunden. kann mir bitte sagen, wo sie zu finden sind??

----------

## Max Steel

Die werden offiziell nicht mehr unterstützt und werden auch nicht als nightly ausgeliefert (autobuild)

Vielleicht im 10.1 oder so, allerdings sind die inzwischen hoffnungslos überaltert.

Aktuell würdest du sowieso das gleiche bekommen wenn du einfach ein emerge -e @system ausführst.

----------

